# Very Deep Sleeper, It's Scary Sometimes



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This doesn't happen all the time, but now and then Tucker will be sleeping on his side, and I'll go to get him to move (he sleeps right beside me on the floor beside the bed) and he won't get up.

Like, he's not just ignoring me I don't think, he literally feels stiff as a board. No eye movement, I'll pull on his legs, push on his back and kinda roll him with my foot, pet his face, talk to him. NOTHING.

If it weren't for seeing him breathe you'd think he was dead.

It's scary. Eventually I end up getting him up but it takes me like 10 minutes.

Do you think maybe he is just purposely ignoring me cuz he doesn't wanna get up? I think it's weird. I don't like when he does it because my heart starts racing and I start thinking something is wrong or he's dead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I would definitely call your vet and talk about this.

It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, do you really think it could be something serious? I just figured he was a weird dog. 

He seems perfectly fine once you get him up, just gives you a look like "Why did you have to wake me up".

I just hate that feeling I get when I first realize he's not moving.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My Roxie does the same thing. We have a routine, I wake them up every morning at 5:00 take them and a cup of coffee outside. If it is warm outside she is up and ready to go. If it is cold outside she lays there stiff as a board and ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT MOVE!!!! No matter what I do. I can see her eyes watching me, but she will not go outside. Over the years I've given up. I leave her inside and Ranger and I (now Ranger, Goldie and I) go outside.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't hurt to ask a vet but I personally think he does not want to get up yet. 

I had a friend with a Pit Bull, and her dog WOULD NOT get out of bed before 11AM. No matter what. Some people are like that, why not dogs.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Our boy Jaxson gets up around 8 or so in the evening and heads for the bedroom and doesn't stir no matter what is going on in the house. He is an extremely sound sleeper. And....he kicks violently in his sleep. He often sleeps with his feet against the wall or kitchen cabinets and he kicks so hard it sounds like someone is knocking hard at the door. When he happens to be in bed and does this it hurts. And it takes several hard shakes to wake him up.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

To be safe ask your vet...but Chester and Murphy have both done this when I want them to move over or off the bed so I have room. I think it's selective hearing ... if I pretend to be sleeping I don't have to move.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenlover*

Goldenlover

I don't know that it is something serious, but I would definitely call the vet and run it by them.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My Nitro is exactly like this....whenever he was sick, I'd want to check on him in the middle of the night, and he wouldnt get up, wouldnt move, I'd drag him outta bed, and nothing....twice @ 2 in the morn, I told my husband I have to take him to the vet, because he wasnt moving.....my husband thought I was nuts, told me he was just sleeping....and yes, I worried all nite, and yes, he was only sleeping :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well it's nice to hear I'm not the only one with a dog who does this. It's always so dark, I can never tell if he's looking at me, or just staring straight ahead, sometimes he just keeps his eyes closed LOL.

I know they say to let sleeping dogs lie, haha, but when you're dog is like 90lbs and you need him to move and he lays there like a big ol' sack of bricks, its strange, for sure.

Tucker, too, kicks in his sleep usually a couple times a week. He also howls occasionally, like once a month probably in the middle of the night he'll be laying there in a sound sleep and let out a big AARROOOOOOOOOOOOOO then back to quiet sleeping.


----------



## Retrieve_the_retriever (Nov 22, 2017)

G'Day,

Digging up an old thread but it seems to be on the same topic.

We have an 18 month old female Retriever who has on two occasions, been totally unresponsive during sleep. My fiance has gone to wake her up, but she won't react to being touched, limbs lifted, or sound. We can open her eye lids and see that her eyes have actually rolled back (as if she's sound asleep). After a minute or two, she will eventually wake up in a initially confused state. 

She will get up, go to the toilet as if nothing has happened and all is normal. This makes me think she's in a very deep REM sleep, and would explain the confused state once awake. But we shall take her to the Vet to be checked.

She's currently on Steroids for (potentially) Masticatory Muscle Myositis. She's down to 1/3 a tablet every second day. This sleeping issue has occurred twice and both events have been in the last two months. She's been on the Steroids for about the same time frame.

Cheers,


----------



## KYatsko (Apr 30, 2016)

Morgan (just turned 2 yrs. old) likes to lie in the sun, around 1:00pm every afternoon, on our driveway. So I leash her and indulge this (consider it my "lunch break"). She lies down and we watch the world go by for about 15-20 minutes, by which time I'm obsessing over all the stuff I need to be doing, so I say, "Morgan, stand." She throws herself on her side and puts her head down and nuzzles her face into the concrete like it's a feather bed. I say, "Morgan, STAND!" - she shuts her eyes and KEEPS THEM SHUT the entire time I'm trying to get her to move. She is completely dead weight. If I try to shift her weight, she will roll down with the slope of the driveway, to her other side or stop on her back, head pointing downhill, legs spread wide to the sky....eyes still shut. She's like a toddler ("If I can't see you, I don't have to listen to you.") I've had drivers stop their car and ask if everything is all right. "Why yes, thank you, just my dog making an idiot of me." (we are both laughing). At night, if she's asleep, I can literally half-pick-up-and-scoot, shove, nudge and move her (if I have to) and she will stay asleep, or pretend to be. She also wakes up really slowly. Literally, it can take her a minute or two to look alert and start to move. In the first minute, she looks disoriented, much like my 17-yr-olds.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddha does the same thing especially when he's super tired!!


----------

